# Clicker Question



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey guys! 

I have just started clicker training both Finnigan (my dog) and Smol!

So far so good, but I do have a question:
Since I am training both of them simultaneously, will it be detrimental for Smol's training if I end up training Finnigan in the same room? (currently training him to go to his bed on command, which is located in the same room as Smol's cage)

What I mean is, if Smol hears the clicker for Finnigan, and doesn't end up getting a treat with it, will it end up confusing for him?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't think it'll be a problem as I've seen a few videos with multiple birds in a room with one trainer & clicker. I think they quickly work out that you're interacting with the other animal.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

E.g. [nomedia="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QPpujNqezDM"]New NU Perch Hanging Play Gyms for Ginger's Parrots Rescue - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## SmolBirb (Dec 6, 2016)

JRS said:


> I don't think it'll be a problem as I've seen a few videos with multiple birds in a room with one trainer & clicker. I think they quickly work out that you're interacting with the other animal.


Thank you! That's very good to know. Especially since I plan on using the clicker to teach Finnigan to stay away from Smol's cage. Can't really do that if I'm training him in a different room haha


----------

